# Pleurothallis grobyi(small form)



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Not so rare but still an awesome species.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

nice where did you get this one and about how wide is that spred out


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Andy's orchids and it is around three inches.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

nice size


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

If 3 inches is the small form, whats the normal form look like? Mine has leaves that are about 1".

That bloom looks pretty similar to my pleuro brighamii.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That's definitely not P grobyi. It's most likely Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) brighamii as Mike suggest. It really surprises me that you got it tagged that way from Andy's.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. Looks nothing like grobyi. Grobyi has multiple flowers on the inflorescense


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah andy didnt do it I did sorry it is pleuro brighamii.duh
Hopefully moderators will fix another of mt screw ups dont worry there will be more


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

well its still a great little pleuro bro


----------

